# when will everything go back to normal? (post ivf cycle, TMI alert)



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I just had an IVF cycle (my first) and got BFN. My OTD was the 14th may but i started bleeding a bit on the 9th and got AF on the 10th. I bled til the 15th, then it seemed to have stopped, then it started again on the 16th/17th and is still happening to day is the 19th (thin watery, red, sorry TMI) . When i was down regulating on the IVF cycle i bled for 14 days and they stopped me by starting the stim drugs. At the time i was very scared because i thought what if this always happens? 
Normally i have about a 5 day bleed which has brown blood at start and end, thin red in between. Normally in the last few months i have had a 30 day cycle which is in itself terrifying - i have never been that short til recently - when i was younger it was 35 days for a long time, then 33 for years...then 32...it just seems like i'm going to be bleeding all the time for the rest of my life.. 
can i expect this month will be 30 days? if it is 30 days from the 10th i would be due june 9th - counting back from that 14 days since they say you ovulate 14 days before period, i would be due to ovulatemay 26th. Since it is already the 19th i need to be starting BMS this week but i can't because i am still bleeding. what if it doesn't stop in time?

i've also got backache again which i have had for the last couple of years but which pretty much disappeared when i was down regulating.. 

starting to get seriously panicked because i am approaching 42 and i am terrified i will not be able to get pregnant once that happens. i don't want to use donor eggs, i have to be able to have my own children. 

when will things go back to normal? has anyone else had the same problem? the consultant insisted that having IVF wouldn't give me the menopause but i am terrified that he lied. Why else would i be still bleeding? what can i do?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

oh and i am still a bit bloated, and getting weird ovary-pain (well i think that's what it is). i assume this will stop eventually? but when? is this normal?


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi gold bunny. sorry, I can't help much with timings for bms but I didn't want to read and run. I don't think you have too much to worry about with the bleeding though, it's probably just your body  re equilibrating after all the drugs. I think that's why they suggest you wait two months between cycles. Could you call your clinic for some reassurance?


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

goldbunny You have to remember huni that your body is still full of hormones and that your ovaries have taken a bashing.  I can relate to the bleeding.  I can bleed for up to 120 days - brown for most of the time but red for about 3 weeks or so.  I would just try to stay calm and relax.  Can you and dh go away somewhere together?  I am thinking about you huni x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks ladies - finally stopped bleeding on the 20th so starting to feel like i am getting my body back although still a bit bloated etc. going out for the day tomorrow which will be a nice change of scene. 
it's all such a rollercoaster isn't it. started feeling like cleaning the oven again (which is how i felt while stimming) so i am hoping that is a good sign that my body is starting towards ovulating again.. i know that sounds a bit random (the oven thing) but it's sort of odd how you notice such things. anyway, off to remake my bed and sort the kitchen out. xx


----------



## curlygirl73 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi there Goldbunny - sorry to hear about your BFN. The entire process is tough..............I started our first cycle in March but it got cancelled after EC. We decided to wait a few months before starting again...............since then I've had 3 AFs. The first was pretty much like they've always been, dead in schedule, however the last 2 have been completely different. For a start I've gone from a 25 day cycle to a 32 day cycle and have no period symptons at all. My bleeds before were always light in flow and brownish red, but since treatment my bleeds are much redder and more clotty. I worry too that treatment has messed up my cycles, but when I step back and think about the volume of drugs that have been taken it's hardly surprising that things are not the same as before. If you are really concerned then I would go to your GP or speak to your clinic.  As for ovulation since having treatment, I always had a slight twinge when ovulating but now it is much more noticeable, probably more so than when I was stimming! I think having treatment just makes us so much more tuned in with our bodies and questioning every single twinge we experience. I'm wondering if my cycles will now remain at 32 days or if they will go back to what they were before. Good luck for your journey

Fiona x


----------

